# Tubes Vs Flatbands



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

First off I'm not trying to start any kind of flatbands vs tubes war here, I'm just curious about other shooters experience with longevity of tubes vs flatbands. I've been making flatbands from latex, and albeit I'll admit that it's not the highest quality of latex, but it seems like I wear out my flatbands pretty quick. I was just curious if others have found that flatbands wear out quicker than tubes.

Chris


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tubes do tend to last longer than flats. But flats are also much cheaper. If you want the flats to last a little longer you could try cutting them un-tapered.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm doing a shot count on some mild shooting TheraGold flatbands. They are cut to *3/4" x 8 5/8"* (straight cut). I'm using 3/8" steel and 5/16" steel for ammo. Velocity was clocked at 178fps and 187fps respectively. My draw length is around 30". My count is currently at 985 shots with no breakage yet.

A while ago I did a shot count with 1/16" gum rubber flatbands (3/4" x 1/2" x 9 1/4"). If I remember correctly, I got around 1300 shots before breakage.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a bandset made from 1745 looped, but tied slightly different on one of my SEAL variants that has shot more than 5000 rounds of 3/8" and 7/16" steel with a little lead ammo mixed in every now and then... This set is cut a little longer and is drawn to my normal 44" pull, it shoots a 3/8" steel ball at almost exactly 250 fps at this draw length.

My 0.04 latex bands, straight cut 1" X 9" when pulled to 44" fire the 3/8" steel balls at about 300 fps... but they only last about 300 shots.

The bands pull much easier and nicer plus the shot shock is much less as well... so I very much prefer the bands over the tubes for precision shooting. But if card cutting cutting precision isn't really necessary, like hunting for rabbit or squirrel... then the tubes will more than do the trick. So, I basically have a throw in the truck and go slingshot that's good for most things... but if I'm doing card splits or other highly precise shooting, then it's bands and one of my other slingshots all the way.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I have a bandset made from 1745 looped, but tied slightly different on one of my SEAL variants that has shot more than 5000 rounds of 3/8" and 7/16" steel with a little lead ammo mixed in every now and then... This set is cut a little longer and is drawn to my normal 44" pull, it shoots a 3/8" steel ball at almost exactly 250 fps at this draw length.


How do you have them tied?


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm probably getting around 300 shots out of a set so I feel better about that after reading Bill's post. I thought it seemed like I was going through them awful fast, but since what I'm getting out of them and what Bill is getting out of them is pretty close I think I'm probably getting an average lifespan out of them and just didn't realize it.

Chris


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

could someone explain to me what this 1745 number relates to with the tubes?

Chris


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

the first two digits indicate inner diameter and the last two indicate outer diameter given in millimeters. so, 1745 has an ID of 1.7 millimeters and an OD of 4.5 millimeters. also, the general consensus here is that tubes last longer and bands shoot faster. i and others have found multiple strand tube setups can shoot faster, given same draw weight and projectile weight.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

builderofstuff said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I'm probably getting around 300 shots out of a set so I feel better about that after reading Bill's post. I thought it seemed like I was going through them awful fast, but since what I'm getting out of them and what Bill is getting out of them is pretty close I think I'm probably getting an average lifespan out of them and just didn't realize it.
> 
> Chris


Tex had some good advice in another posting. He said to keep velocity down at 190fps for more band life. I'm just under 190fps with 5/16" steel and I'll be breaking 1000 shots on my next shooting session. I might check band life with a cut that tosses 3/8" lead at approx 190fps. I'm guessing I will get less than my current target shooting band cut (3/4" x 8 5/8" Golds).

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I would reccomend trying a cocktail setup with chinese tubes. the chinese website claims they will do 330 fps which I can't verify as I don't have a chronny but the seem fast and I can't see why they should wear out any quicker than normal.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i shoot tubes for convience shoot spanish style tabs for bourd cut forks and i heard of some shooters using electrical tape or leather to cut down on ott wear


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Although I believe that what has been said to be true there is some factors that make a difference in band life. I have tested a couple of sets of (Saunders .025 flat bands on Saunders slingshots) and have gotten over 2000 shots. As far as the looped tubes are concerned the sets that I tested gat about the same (2000 shots). These entire tests were made about the same speed. As far as my flats are concerned I get about 400 shots from a set 0f field bands shot at about 190 fps with 1/2 inch shot on one of my board cuts. Also the fork tip configuration plays a great part in band life. Flats tend to last quite a bit longer on a ramp type fork tip such as a Saunders. Also the Saunders pouch connection has no wrinkles which contribute to long life. 
*Now for my soap box!* The reason that I promote flats is not life, but I believe that tubes can cause Carpel Syndrome or Trigger Thumb in some shooters. My belief is not based on a guess but knowing several people that this has happened to. When the tendon passes through the hole in the bone the same way many times it gets hard and thick and then does not want to pass through that hole. The more pressure on this tendon the more likely it is too happen, no matter how strong you are. Also the older that you get the more likely it is to occur. My wife and I both have Carpel Syndrome that may or may not have been caused by shooting heavier bands. Several of my customers have developed Trigger Thumb. All have told me that they think that it was caused by shooting too heavy of bands or tubes (not mine). It is for this reason that I stopped selling tubes and bands with over a 16 pound pull several years ago. By the way I sold 1/4 inch double tubes long before I saw any Chinese tube type slingshots. You may shoot heavy bands all of your life without a problem, but I guarantee you that if you do develop Carpel Syndrome you will be sorry. - Tex-Shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I have to think what TEX said


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I have a bandset made from 1745 looped, but tied slightly different on one of my SEAL variants that has shot more than 5000 rounds of 3/8" and 7/16" steel with a little lead ammo mixed in every now and then... This set is cut a little longer and is drawn to my normal 44" pull, it shoots a 3/8" steel ball at almost exactly 250 fps at this draw length.
> 
> My 0.04 latex bands, straight cut 1" X 9" when pulled to 44" fire the 3/8" steel balls at about 300 fps... but they only last about 300 shots.
> 
> The bands pull much easier and nicer plus the shot shock is much less as well... so I very much prefer the bands over the tubes for precision shooting. But if card cutting cutting precision isn't really necessary, like hunting for rabbit or squirrel... then the tubes will more than do the trick. So, I basically have a throw in the truck and go slingshot that's good for most things... but if I'm doing card splits or other highly precise shooting, then it's bands and one of my other slingshots all the way.


Do you shoot the tubes ttf or ott?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> I would reccomend trying a cocktail setup with chinese tubes. the chinese website claims they will do 330 fps which I can't verify as I don't have a chronny but the seem fast and I can't see why they should wear out any quicker than normal.


Two reasons: They have places on the loops that are tied with string, which causes wear. Second, they are taperd, which means that the smaller diameter tube on the pouch end is working much harder to pull the thicker loop on the fork end than it otherwise would.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A set of my TheraGolds broke this afternoon. I was recording all shots with this set of flatbands. The left band tore 1/2 way through and I didn't want to get smacked so I stopped shooting. The rubber at the fork ties and pouch ties were fine. The tear happened just before the fork. The shot count was *1325*. The dimensions were 3/4" straight cut with an 8 1/4" length. The length started at 8 5/8" but it stretched or slipped to 8 3/4" after many hundreds of shots. I moved it back to 8 1/4" after a while. My draw length is approx 30".

The TheraGolds cut to 3/4" x 8" are easy to pull to 30" but I find that they still have reasonable velocity/power for targets and cans.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input guys. I really appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> A set of my TheraGolds broke this afternoon. I was recording all shots with this set of flatbands. The left band tore 1/2 way through and I didn't want to get smacked so I stopped shooting. The rubber at the fork ties and pouch ties were fine. The tear happened just before the fork. The shot count was *1325*. The dimensions were 3/4" straight cut with an 8 1/4" length. The length started at 8 5/8" but it stretched or slipped to 8 3/4" after many hundreds of shots. I moved it back to 8 1/4" after a while. My draw length is approx 30".
> 
> The TheraGolds cut to 3/4" x 8" are easy to pull to 30" but I find that they still have reasonable velocity/power for targets and cans.
> 
> ...


1325 shots is freaking awesome! Thanks for doing the work to keep track.
I have a set of 7/8" (22mm) straight cut Blacks on my everyday shooter now, I'd be thrilled if they last half that long. For long distance target shooting I'd want something faster but for general all-around shooting the straights are great.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> A set of my TheraGolds broke this afternoon. I was recording all shots with this set of flatbands. The left band tore 1/2 way through and I didn't want to get smacked so I stopped shooting. The rubber at the fork ties and pouch ties were fine. The tear happened just before the fork. The shot count was *1325*. The dimensions were 3/4" straight cut with an 8 1/4" length. The length started at 8 5/8" but it stretched or slipped to 8 3/4" after many hundreds of shots. I moved it back to 8 1/4" after a while. My draw length is approx 30".
> 
> The TheraGolds cut to 3/4" x 8" are easy to pull to 30" but I find that they still have reasonable velocity/power for targets and cans.
> 
> ...


Interesting; You were using a through the fork attachment. I would be curious to know the shot count for Over the top attachment would be. I genuinely thank, all those that are diligent and patient enough to keep count on how many shots you get out of a band or tube set.


----------

